# Lake Mary #4 and BCC River 3-16



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Lake Mary - Arrived late at 8am to the big cottonwood park n ride thanks to a missed alarm clock. The group started out with me and BFT's Duckdog1us and Aquaman hiking up brighton. As usual brighton ski patrol was talked to as they are always curious what the hell we are doing/thinking. We arrived at the dam by 9am. We found my holes from Sunday and started there. Right off the bat Duckdog nailed a nice brook trout. Aquaman had the hot hole and got a brook trout and many bites before Duckdog and I moved to new spots. We tried the 2nd lake (as they are split) in 20 feet of water and didn't mark a single fish for over an hour. My auger finallu broke on a screw I installed last year and it jammed to the point of not being able to drill new holes. Aquaman nailed 2 more brookies while we were there. Then Evil Tye Dye Twin arrived after hiking from Alta!!! :shock: He wanted a ski tour before he started fishing and yes he just happend to have his license in his pocket today while backcountry skiing. 

We stayed until 4pm and the snow and wind became miserable. On the way down several resort goers were shocked and full of questions about the stringer and auger out and in the pack.

We were using jig heads tipped with Salmon eggs or nightcrawlers. Tried powerbaits, sucker meat, and red shiners with no love.

Big Cottonwood River - Duckdog was waiting for me this morning and hit the BCR. He lost one fish. Then as a group hit the river on the way down canyon after lake mary. Duckdog got 4 bites and lost 1 brown. Evil Tye Dye lost 1 brown on a gold jakes spinner and Aquaman and I got skunked.

The view from EvilTyeDye's Trailhead today









Some mountain scenery from Evil's route









Lake Catherine and Pioneer Peak for Evils route









Duckdog1us and his brookie of the day.









Aquaman and 2 of his 3 brookies today.









Me skiing down Brighton ski resort with a stringer of brookies.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Love your Lake Mary reports. Beautiful fish and scenery for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Love your Lake Mary reports. Beautiful fish and scenery for sure. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Fly247. Sadly they are coming to an end. The fishing the 1st time was "off the hook" fantastic. Now days things have changed. I am hitting Lake Cathrine next time (1 more mile up from mary) for better brookie action. Then Pittsburg Lake on the backside of Alta from snowbird. Now that will be interesting!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

After hiking from Alta I can offically say that Brighton is much much quicker when aiming for Lake Mary. Honestly I wanted a ski tour with a side of fishing...meanwhile you TDT wanted fishing with a side of ski tour. Luckily I decided to show up because I had the camera that you had forgotten! Overall the fishing was not nearly as good as it has been in trips past....but the company was the best yet for Lake Mary. It was a pleasure meeting the oh so famous Duckdog that I have heard so much about....congrats Mr Duckdog...you are the 30th member from the online fishing forums that I have fished with...somehow I knew #30 would be special. I passed Lake Catherine on my way to Lake Mary today and thought...oh if only I had my Auger on me!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a trick or two for the squaretails.....come June! I really admire how you guys have figured how to combine backcountry skiing with alpine fishing. I feel you have gained a tad more acceptance from lots of fisherfolk, including myself. You guys do some "it isn't easy" fishing for sure. I can relate to "it isn't easy." I've made countless trips to alpine lakes where I'm up at 3:00 am, drive three hours to the end of a dirt road, then hike 4 or more trailess miles crosscountry with a floatube in a pack to get to large unpressured brook trout. Then I fish for 5 or 6 hours and take the long walk back out. Crazy I know, but anything for big brooks. You guys almost sound like that kind of crazy.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> I have a trick or two for the squaretails.....come June! I really admire how you guys have figured how to combine backcountry skiing with alpine fishing. I feel you have gained a tad more acceptance from lots of fisherfolk, including myself. You guys do some "it isn't easy" fishing for sure. I can relate to "it isn't easy." I've made countless trips to alpine lakes where I'm up at 3:00 am, drive three hours to the end of a dirt road, then hike 4 or more trailess miles crosscountry with a floatube in a pack to get to large unpressured brook trout. Then I fish for 5 or 6 hours and take the long walk back out. Crazy I know, but anything for big brooks. You guys almost sound like that kind of crazy.


I think we are on the same level of crazy, but you probably get bigger brookies!


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like It was a good day and beautiful fish. how long was the hike from Alta? Thx for the pics as well


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your Lake Mary reports. Beautiful fish and scenery for sure. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


The scenery up at Pittsburg Lake is nice and there is cool history with it (look closely on the cabin walls of the little cabin that is up there, you can find journal entries from a 100 years ago). The fish can't compare to the brookies you are catching at Mary's, but is still a fun place. I try and make it up there once a year.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

robertsfam said:


> Looks like It was a good day and beautiful fish. how long was the hike from Alta? Thx for the pics as well


A few extra miles and few extra thousand vertical feet. For backcountry skiing...that is a short day...for ice fishing...well that is a shlog to say the least.


----------

